# Need help with an ID. This one is taking over my yard!



## msmcknight (May 1, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

My hard is a mix of bermuda and fescue, but this weed is taking over it all. And it just started this season. It's a grassy weed that has seed pods starting very low on the stalk... maybe at 2" up to the full height of about 6". I've tried mowing with a bagger, but I'm afraid everytime I mow, I'm launching these seeds all over the place.

Need your help identifying what it is and how to kill it -- without killing my bermuda or fescue if possible. It's literally coming up everywhere!











Thanks to you all in advance!


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

msmcknight said:


> Need your help identifying what it is and how to kill it -- without killing my bermuda or fescue if possible. It's literally coming up everywhere!


Poa Annua that germinated last fall. Given you are in NC and likely need to seed yearly, it is hard to combat., If you seed in the fall the only defensive strategies are to seed with Tenacity (1 @ seed down, second app after you've mowed the new seedlings twice) or to hope that seeding thickens up the lawn enough to keep the Poa A pressure down.

Not sure anything makes sense to kill it this year at this point as it slows growing. It will brown in the heat, and all die off in the late fall. But Poa Constrictor if you must, it just may not be effective as it heads into summer dormancy soon.


----------



## msmcknight (May 1, 2020)

Thank you! Do you know of a poa constrictor that is safe for bermuda and fescue lawns? The ones I keep finding indicate they could harm bermuda, especially if applied in the warm months.


----------

